# waiting game



## daddycrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

i just purchased for the first time beans from ATTITIUDE do i have anything to worry about i heard good things and bad things about attitude seeds but thats every bean site i have investigated someone let me know whats up:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2009)

No worries, they will deliver 

There is/has been postal strikes here, all mail is being delayed slightly, so expect 3 weeks delivery.

eace:


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2009)

HIE thanks for that info. I didn't know that. Been waiting on some mail from UK, spain, and nederlands. Just seems like forever, even though its only been a week.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> No worries, they will deliver
> 
> There is/has been postal strikes here, all mail is being delayed slightly, so expect 3 weeks delivery.
> 
> eace:




Now that is the kind of news we need to hear over on this side of the pond?
Why didn't our news outlets cover this news event?

Thanks HIE:aok: BIU:bong1:


----------



## Solomon420 (Aug 2, 2009)

what up daddycrazy, you and me both are waiting. feels like forever. Thanks for the info about the strike. I'll get at you later daddycrazy, peace and bud.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

i month from todays date i been waiting on an order from attitude. I hear they usaully are better than this


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2009)

I also hear stories around the board that the US customs are very slow at sorting mail and packages are stuck for ages before sending out.

Its easy to blame the supplier, but the supplier does its part of the contract and the rest is in other peoples hands.

Just my thoughts.

eace:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

oh  your correct, attitude had my stuff in the us in three days from when i ordered it. its just been docked there in nyc for a while.
the only reason i might question the sender is bc ime the amount of time spent in customs has alot to do with how you code your product. When shipping naything it has a code to go with it that defines what type of good is packaged.( Now if this is the case i guess i really couldnt blame attitude all that much; Its nto liek their is pot seed code or something.lol) If the package is not coded corectly for its size or whatever it can be delayed until it is worked out or the customs agent decides to let it pass on. I could be wrong.
Like i said though attitude did do their part of getting it to the us, whats goin on now is just a mystery


----------

